# ticking clock in crate?



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

My cousin suggested that I put a ticking clock and a hot water bottle in the crate with my new puppy when I bring him home. She said it calms them and helps them transition from being with their litter mates. Someone on here suggested the Snuggle Puppy which has a simulated heartbeat and warmer. Would my clock and water bottle be just as good or should I spend the $32 for the snuggle puppy. Also, Does anyone know where I can get the video "Crate Games" to help me crate train my puppy? Thanks in advance. 

:act-up:


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

This one works well. Snuggle Puppies - Official Home of Snuggle Pet Products It is called the snuggle puppy. Really calms them down.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I had this for my puppy when I brought her home - it was only $12 and I bought it at Petsmart or Petco.






I will say she really tested me the first few nights - she took her blanket with her mom/siblings scent on it, put it over the heart beat toy, put her head on it and just whimpered for hours. It was probably one of the most pitiful and sad things I have ever seen. I didn't break though - and she has been perfect in her crate since that first week. So, no matter how much it breaks your heart - don't give in!


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

Did you put the crate in your room?


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I actually slept on the couch next to her crate for about a week. Our bedroom is on the second floor and I wanted to be able to make a quick exit with potty training. I would but my fingers in her crate when she whimpered which helped to soothe her. After we had her night time schedule figured out, I moved the crate up to the bedroom next to the bed. I ended up buying two crates one for downstairs and one for up - she's a standard so I couldn't lug her crate up and down... the things we do for these pups!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

*Crate Games Link*

This is a multi video series on youtube


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help. I appreciate it. WE do a lot for our puppies, you're right!


----------

